# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuẩn 2 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Mùa hè dường như đang dần ngắn lại vì không khí rộn ràng, pha chút hồi hộp của kỳ thi đại học. Sau những giờ phút căng thẳng của kỳ thi, thì một kỳ nghỉ sẽ là món quà thư giãn thú vị cho các sĩ tữ nhà chúng ta. Nếu có kế hoạch đó thì đừng bỏ lỡ cập nhật của Didau tuần này nhé! Các gói khuyến mãi của những khách sạn/resort ở Đà Nẵng, Mũi Né, Vũng Tàu, Thanh Hóa vẫn đang chờ đợi bạn. Điểm đến mới lạ, đầy mạo hiểm cho những bạn yêu thích hình thức du lịch Trekking ở GR20 của nước Pháp. Cuối cùng là các tour tham quan Hòn Rơm Phan Thiết, cao nguyên đá Hà Giang, thỏa sức mua sắm ở Thái Lan và tận hưởng vẻ đẹp của “Thiên đường hạ giới” Cửu Trại Câu - Trung Quốc.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Valley Mountain Hotel, Vũng Tàu - “Gói nghỉ dưỡng Hide Away”*

Giá: 3.685.000 VND/ phòng/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng DeluxeGiảm giá 15% dịch vụ nhà hàng Panorama và 15% dịch vụ giặt ủiChỉ với 7.450.000 VND/ phòng/ 2 người cho 7 đêm (mức giá đã bao gồm khoản giảm giá 45%)

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Vinpearl Luxury Villa, Đà Nẵng - “Cơ hội duy nhất nghỉ tại biệt thự”*

Lagoon Villa (3 phòng ngủ): 11.800.000 VND/phòng/đêmOcean View Villa (3 phòng ngủ): 12.500.000 VND/phòng/đêmBeach Front Villa (3 phòng ngủ): 13.900.000/VND/phòng/đêm

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm ở tại Biệt thự và ăn sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bay, và xe bus đi Hội An (theo lịch trình)Giỏ hoa quả trong phòng ngày nhận phòng, và nước uống đón tiếp lúc nhận phòngGiảm 20% phí dịch vụ SpaThuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt phòng: từ 1/6/2012 đến 31/7/2012Thời gian ở: từ 1/6/2012 đến 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Villa Aria Mũi Né - “Trọn Gói Hè Biển và Nắng”*

Giá: từ 175 USD/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Garden Superior và bữa sáng hằng ngàyNước trái cây tươi chào đón và trái cây tươi trong phòngTrà và bánh mỗi chiều01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối02 cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơi

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/06/2012 - 30/09/2012 (có thể đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Bảo Sơn International Hotel, Hà Nội - “Summer Room Promotion”*

Giá: 178 USD net/ 1 người

* Bao gồm:
03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior với bữa sáng buffet mỗi ngàyGiảm 10% dịch vụ thức ăn và nước uống trong tất cả các nhà hàng của khách sạnGiảm 10% dịch vụ massage

Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 1/5/2012 - 31/8/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Trekking ở GR20, Pháp*

Mới nghe qua chắc hẳn chẳn không ai nghĩ đây là một địa điểm du lịch. Nhưng đây lại là thiên đường cho những người đam mê du lịch trekking. GR20 nối liền Clenzana ở Balagne, với Conca thuộc phía bắc Vecchio. Để thực hiện tour trekking, bạn phải mất khoảng 15 ngày đi bộ qua 168km, trên con đường khá nhọc nhằn với rừng, miệng núi lửa lộng gió, hồ băng, đầm lầy, các đỉnh núi tuyết trắng cho đến đồng bằng… Thậm chí sẽ có đoạn đường đi dốc, đầy sỏi đá và cả những cây cầu ọp ẹp, trơn trượt. Tất cả đều không dành cho những du khách yếu ớt và dễ nản chí. Nhưng đó sẽ là những trải nghiệm tuyệt với với những ai có “máu phiêu lưu”.

* Một vài lưu ý và những vật dụng cần thiết cho chuyến đi:

Đầu tiên là 01 bản copy về lịch trình chuyến đi hoặc bản đồ khu vực đi trekkingNhớ đem theo lều trại, tấm trải, túi ngủ, dao đi rừng, dụng cụ nấu nướng, đồ vệ sinh cá nhân,... cùng những loại thuốc cơ bảnThức ăn: loại có thể bảo quản lâu và dễ sử dụng, nhiều năng lượngQuần áo: phải siêu nhẹ, chống mưa, muỗi, vắt,..., cùng với tất chân, khăn quàng cổ, mũ đội đầu, găng tay bảo hộ, áo mưa choàng,...Giầy dép: dép lê, giầy đi mưa. Bạn nên đi giày vải mềm, có nhiều gai để bám đường chắcBa lô nên nặng từ 5 đến hơn 15 kg, có dây đeo thắt ngang lưng để cố định không lắc lưKhông nên tách ra đi một mình, nhất là khi vượt suối, qua vực, đi trên đường hiểmKhi dừng lại nghỉ không nên tháo ba lô ra mà hãy dùng chính ba lô làm điểm tựa lưngUống nước vừa phải, không nên uống quá nhiều dẫn đến chóng mệt mỏi

----------

